# trolling motor/outboard help



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I just got a boat with a little 5 horse on it and the boat itself hasn't been registered since 2007 so the motor hasn't been ran for a while and I was messing with it today and I found that it mostly ran for a few seconds then died but after a while I got it running good for about ten minuets then figured we would take it to deer creek and I couldn't get it to start again I would be appreciative of any thoughts or ideas


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Is it a johnson? Mercury? ? rebuild the carb, get a new spark plug, and set your needles.. away you go.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm not sure what the motor is and Im not sure about the needles but I did put a new spark plug into it and it did seem to help a bit but still not sure


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

If it sat for that long there is likely some internal fouling try running some seafoam through it bud. Also check the fuel lines and make sure you don't have air leaks. Make sure you use the 91 octane fuel also.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

SEAFOAM!
Add it to fresh fuel and run the motor in a garbage can full of water.
It should clean out the gunk and start to run good.
If not, get a tune up.
Be sure the weep hole is pushing water out.
If not the water pump may be shot.

Next, take it out and run it close to shore for a while until you are comfortable that the motor is running well.
Good luck.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Well thanks a lot for the help I just picked up a can of seafoam and Im going to throw that in tomarow and I just thought of another important question does anyone happen to have a suggested oil gas mixture for that engines Im not able to find any info online about it all it says on it is jcpenny 5.5 thanks again for all the info


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

The motors I have dealt with have all recomended 50:1 I run a 5hp gamefisher on my tin can and it seems to run better with a 60:1 mix.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

If it has the fuel tank on top of the motor, make sure the screw vent is open.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

someone at iboats surely should be able to help you more..

http://forums.iboats.com/


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Sell it on KSL and buy a merc. LOL just kidding but old motors are a constant maintenance issue especially if they have set for some time without proper maintenance to put them away. Crap fuel, ignition, oil, you name it. To be secure on the water a good going thru/tuneup from lee's or another repudable outboard motor shop is your best bet. Money well spent in my opinion.

I need to follow my own advise as my main motor could use a little TLC. I can handle the wiring stuff but when it comes to mechanics...I will leave it to the pro's.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

fish1on said:


> Sell it on KSL and buy a merc.


Actually I sorta did that I was just cruising through the ads and found a 7 horse for pretty cheap so I picked that one up and Im going to make the trial run tomarow my only problem now is Scofield or deer creek

Thanks for all the help


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I just picked up a 1960 Sea King 5hp and was having similar issues. Lunkerhunter2 and I got knee deep into it and discovered that the impeller was TOAST! I found this website that has about everything and they can tell you about fuel mixtures and what the cross reference to your motor is. The web site is: http://www.laingsoutboards.com/ Another place that seems to be able to get vintage parts is Dick's boat shop in Clearfield. Remember before you start tearing it apart you WILL need to replace some of the gaskets. Good luck.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

ok now the issue that i am having is its not sucking the fuel through the hose it runs for a bit then dies but if i keep squeezing the primer bulb then it will stay running


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Sounds like you have a leak in the fuel system or the fuel pump is bad. I would start small and check hoses and the fuel filter. If that doesn't work look at the pump and the gasket. what year and make is it?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Had this problem with mine I changed the hose clamps and it fixed the problem.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Air air air, thats advice well taken by me on oh so many occasions. Vent cap, primer bulb, and lines. Check them all for air leaks.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i had already checked all the fuel lines and replaced all of the ones under the hood and it still isnt working so i found fuel was leaking fuel so i got into the carb and pulled the bell off the bottom and it all just fell apart so now i need to figure out how to rebuild the carb and then hopefully it will work thanks for the help


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

well i would like to thank everyone for all your help i just ended up getting a merc 7.5 horse from a guy i work with so i am good with that one and again thanks a lot for all the help


----------

